# s15 helical lsd swap on to s13 diff housing.



## Guest (Dec 25, 2002)

Anyone done a s15 helical lsd swap on a s13 diff housing? Does it fit in the s13 diff housing?


----------



## GoofyCA18DET (Dec 22, 2002)

I read a post somewhere else saying that it wouldnt fit, but Im not too sure on it myself.


----------

